# driving after ET ????



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

this sounds like a stupid question but here goes r u aloud to drive after et im the driver of the house and need to know b4 i go tomoro can anyone help   ??


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes of course after egg transfer, just not after egg collection, they tell u go on as normal after transfer. Hope this helps.


----------



## julie79 (May 31, 2012)

thanks mmcm for getting bk to me so quick thats a great help


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the only reason to avoid driving is if you are on progesterone supplements and they make you drowsy. not everyone will suffer drowsiness as a result, but if you do, avoid driving. it won't make a difference to the success of the cycle to drive or not drive...good luck


----------

